# Vollbild funktioniert nicht.



## hannover88 (6. November 2011)

Moin,

habe mir gerade Dirt3 über Stream geladen.

Als ich das Spiel gestarte habe wurde es in einem Fenster angezeigt und ich kann es nur minimieren/maximieren usw.

Meine Taskleiste wird auch angezeigt.


Wie bekomme ich das Spiel in den Vollbildmodus???


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. November 2011)

Alt + enter


----------



## hannover88 (6. November 2011)

eol_ruin schrieb:


> alt + enter


 
danke


----------

